# Husband googling childhood sweetheart



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow. 
So found out from one of our close friends that my husband has been feverently searching for this girl he was infatuated with growing up. He met her when his family would travel to NM. 
I mean like searching like a crazy, desperately trying to get in contact with her. I mean really? It already hurts to know that he wanted a divorce a month after we got married. Not to mention the fact that he was not around for most of my pregnancy. And now, him acting like he wants to reconcile so he can get sex outta me, and then finding out this.
I know I gotta drop this douche bag, I just can't believe how much pain he continues to cause. I was recently in the teary, 'please lets work it out' phase, and he reallt took advantage of that. But slowly I'm coming to terms with reality and how unhealthy he is in my life. I almost hate him. His manipulative and bull****ting ways. I pray daily, "Please God, help me let go of him and move on." Because I also see now that if I remain, I'll hurt forever. This hurts now, but it will go away eventually.
Strong women out there, how do you do it? How do you walk away, keeping your emotional and mental self in tact? I'm over his games, but it still stings badly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

